# MLB Moves All Star Game



## ddavis1120 (Apr 2, 2021)

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/31183822/mlb-moving-all-star-game-atlanta-georgia-voting-law

The world is devoid of common sense.  A law that brings absentee voting up to the same standards as in person voting is racist?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 2, 2021)

What a bunch of...... Well....... Can't type it on here.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 2, 2021)

Time to cancel my cable subscription, since I won't be watching MLB. Sad day.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dang it. Baseball is the only sport I still half way keep up with anymore.  Oh well, back to fishing.


----------



## willie1971 (Apr 2, 2021)

I was finished with NFL and NBA a while ago.  Add MLB to that list.  Going to cancel youtubetv shortly.


----------



## dick7.62 (Apr 2, 2021)

Good riddance.  And take the braves, falcan'ts and the hawks with you.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2021)

Shame, shame, shame on the MLB taking actions against potential Georgia election security improvements.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 2, 2021)

Been done watching NBA, NFL, Nascar, college football a little, a little baseball, done w/ all of it now, watch golf , go fishing, dangit been a Braves fan for 50 yrs,


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 2, 2021)

Havent watched any Pro Sports in several years.  They lost me, I dont support their agendas.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2021)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Havent watched any Pro Sports in several years.  They lost me, I dont support their agendas.


I can’t remember the last time I watched a whole MLB game. I used to eat and breathe baseball. They lost me when the players went on strike years ago. They get payed millions to play a kids game and wanted more.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2021)

And here I was worrying about how I was going to watch the Braves this year since we ditched cable. My problem is solved! Is this a great country or what?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 2, 2021)

Exactly!  I'm not going to lie.  I was looking forward to the Braves this year.  If MLB truly has conviction over the voting law, they need to put their money where their mouth is and every team boycott Atlanta.  See how that works out.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 2, 2021)

My own little slice of Cancel Culture...see ya MLB!


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 2, 2021)

My hope is that a bunch of venders who had made investments in anticipation of the game sues the pants off MLB.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 2, 2021)

So sad and stupid on MLB's part. Their ratings and attendance will crash now. Hope they go broke,   I guess the only pro sport Ill watch now is motocross .


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 2, 2021)

MLB is a joke.

If they are serious they would pull the Braves out of Georgia.


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 2, 2021)

Can't fly on Delta to the Game and drink a Coke. They loss my support I guess they think the only ones who support them are  Dems


----------



## tcward (Apr 2, 2021)

Baseball now sux just like the rest...


----------



## transfixer (Apr 2, 2021)

So you have to have an ID to pick up tickets at the stadiums,  and you have to have an ID to buy beer,  but they don't think you should have to have an ID to vote ?   what a bunch of woke idiots !    I don't watch baseball anyway, haven't since the strike in the 90's,   don't watch pro football,  B Ball, or any pro sports for that matter,,  I've got much better things to do with my time.   

   They can all cease to exist and wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 2, 2021)

If the MLB wants to cater to the views of the Democratic voters, it will be just like the NBA except the vast majority of the players won’t be black. It won’t last. Baseball is a white persons sport. There’s not enough show boating in baseball for the blacks to play or attend games.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Apr 2, 2021)

I guess this means Atlanta loses status, exposure, lots of tax revenue, and crowds of people. The leaders of Atlanta will have to struggle to apologize to all the woke socialists who are offended by the idea of honest elections.

Sounds like very good news to me.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 2, 2021)

So banning a game that would’ve put millions of dollars into the city of Atlanta, a heavily black city, is somehow good for black folks?


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 2, 2021)

The big boys in charge of sports are clueless. Do they think them Dem. sissy boys is their main fans. Noooo


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 2, 2021)

GeorgiaBob said:


> I guess this means Atlanta loses status, exposure, lots of tax revenue, and crowds of people. The leaders of Atlanta will have to struggle to apologize to all the woke socialists who are offended by the idea of honest elections.
> 
> Sounds like very good news to me.



Birds of a feather flock together. They are all the same flock


----------



## Milkman (Apr 2, 2021)

Good riddance!!
I ain’t watched anything but grandkids sports in years. I will miss this about as much as I miss having a root canal.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 2, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> So banning a game that would’ve put millions of dollars into the city of Atlanta, a heavily black city, is somehow good for black folks?



That’s typical democrat antics. Look where Trump lost Ga. as well as both senate runoff races, Metro Atlanta. The blacks support the political party that hurts them the most but are too stupid to realize it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 2, 2021)

Cancel culture makes me puke.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 2, 2021)

Dang this just ticks me off. Don’t they know all those sports watchers will end up on the water and in woods.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 2, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/31183822/mlb-moving-all-star-game-atlanta-georgia-voting-law
> 
> The world is devoid of common sense.  A law that brings absentee voting up to the same standards as in person voting is racist?


Glad they moved it. Wish all our pro sports team would move with it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 3, 2021)

FYI . . .


----------



## dutchie49 (Apr 3, 2021)

Well they did vote Democrat


----------



## patsam (Apr 3, 2021)

Well, bye!


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Good riddance!!
> I ain’t watched anything but grandkids sports in years. I will miss this about as much as I miss having a root canal.



Well said!


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 3, 2021)

You cant fix stupid!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 3, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> My hope is that a bunch of venders who had made investments in anticipation of the game sues the pants off MLB.



They won't have a backbone either.  Object and you are white supremacist.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't watch the 'woke' society, so no NFL, MLB, MLB, or any other sport that thinks it's job in society is to influence political opinion. I honestly hope all of them fail and their employees go broke. At least they are not getting my $$$.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2021)

What is MLB!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Apr 3, 2021)

Grandson’s tball games a lot more interesting and no politics


----------



## longrangedog (Apr 3, 2021)

Everything they don't agree with is racist. Saw a couple weeks ago where math is racist. Anyway, I'm done with baseball, Delta airlines, and coca cola.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 3, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> watch golf , go fishing,


spoiler alert...buy more worms...they tryin to get the Masters to move now


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 3, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> spoiler alert...buy more worms...they tryin to get the Masters to move now



I really hope you’re pulling our collective legs


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 3, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> I really hope you’re pulling our collective legs


https://www.si.com/golf/2021/03/29/...ds-relocation-the-masters-georgia-voting-bill


----------



## gb1194 (Apr 3, 2021)

I prefer Mt. Dew over any Coke product and if I can’t drive there then I don’t go there so no need for Delta. I do understand that other folks have other preferences and I respect that. I haven’t kept up with baseball much since the 90’s when I watched the hard charging Braves. Inter-league play and politics have ruined the game for me. Pitchers are 1 of the 9 roster players, let them hit! No DH!


----------



## Raylander (Apr 3, 2021)

Booo?? I signed my resignation.. I’m just the kind of fan they shouldn’t want to loose too. I watched the Braves with both my grandpas and it was the last sport I watched.. I say c-ya!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 3, 2021)

Augusta, GA *IS *the Masters. If the PGA caves it will be a great travesty to the honor of those who have gone before in the game of golf.

Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?


----------



## tcward (Apr 3, 2021)

GeorgiaBob said:


> I guess this means Atlanta loses status, exposure, lots of tax revenue, and crowds of people. The leaders of Atlanta will have to struggle to apologize to all the woke socialists who are offended by the idea of honest elections.
> 
> Sounds like very good news to me.


Couldn’t happen to a better trash of a city...


----------



## willie1971 (Apr 3, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Augusta, GA *IS *the Masters. If the PGA caves it will be a great travesty to the honor of those who have gone before in the game of golf.
> 
> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?



I don't blame blacks at all, I blame racist democrats for using them as pawns.  Sadly, this hurts blacks most of all.  Some (the informed) know this, but many are short-sighted and stand to profit from the grievance industry.  As for soda drinking, Cheerwine and sun drop for me from now on.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 4, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> So sad and stupid on MLB's part. Their ratings and attendance will crash now. Hope they go broke,   I guess the only pro sport Ill watch now is motocross .


BASS isn’t woke yet.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 4, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Grandson’s tball games a lot more interesting and no politics


Wait til he gets into high school about the politics ?


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 4, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Augusta, GA *IS *the Masters. If the PGA caves it will be a great travesty to the honor of those who have gone before in the game of golf.
> 
> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?


Because the Democrats have nothing but call people racist to get everyone to follow them. If people would stop going along with that stupidity it will continue. Period!!


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 4, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?



"Blacks" are not the ones causing this crud. Its leftist plain and simple. And it has little to nothing to do with "equality". It is their plan to tear apart the very fabric that make up America and systematically destroy our country.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 4, 2021)

Scott Rogers said:


> "Blacks" are not the ones causing this crud. Its leftist plain and simple. And it has little to nothing to do with "equality". It is their plan to tear apart the very fabric that make up America and systematically destroy our country.



Exactly my point.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 4, 2021)

People put way to much value into watching sports in my opinion,  playing sports is different,  its beneficial to young and old,  watching sports is only beneficial to the advertising companies and the players and owners bank accounts.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 4, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Augusta, GA *IS *the Masters. If the PGA caves it will be a great travesty to the honor of those who have gone before in the game of golf.
> 
> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?


The Masters not going anywhere, nothing to worry about.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 4, 2021)

PGA Tour announced today that the Tour Championship is staying in Atlanta..Masters sure ain't never gonna be anywhere but Augusta..Only pro sport with a backbone- golf..I'll play & watch golf & fish ..no more MLB ever!


----------



## DannyW (Apr 4, 2021)

I can't WAIT to see what the Masters has to say about moving their tournament out of Georgia....


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 6, 2021)

Augusta National should rescind the MLB Commisioner's membership


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2021)

They moved the game to Colorado. A state that requires an ID to vote..


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 6, 2021)

This starts with the organized crime family in charge of the country all the way down down to MLB, and they can both hop off a cliff.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> This starts with the organized crime family in charge of the country all the way down down to MLB, and they can both hop off a cliff.



Instead of them hopping off the cliff could somebody be allowed to push them off the cliff? Asking for a friend.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 6, 2021)

Its actually funny that they moved the game to Colorado in light of the fact that there voting laws are extremely more restrictive than Georgia. And on top of that the numbers of blacks there are extremely low compared to Atlanta.


----------



## specialk (Apr 6, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?



Because BLM dumdum.....lol...


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 6, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Its actually funny that they moved the game to Colorado in light of the fact that there voting laws are extremely more restrictive than Georgia. And on top of that the numbers of blacks there are extremely low compared to Atlanta.



yep...4.4% of the population is black in CO where 31.5% is black in GA.  That is a lot of black owned businesses missing out on revenue from the event here in GA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Instead of them hopping off the cliff could somebody be allowed to push them off the cliff? Asking for a friend.


I’ll volunteer to be a “pusher”..


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 6, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Also, if blacks make up less than 15% of the national population, how do they get to determine what the majority of the country does with advertising and sponsorship and such?



1. Political Correctness 
2. White guilt 
3. Media divisiveness 
4. Racial extortionists 
5. Political posturing and pawns

That’s just a few I can think of right off hand


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 7, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> They moved the game to Colorado. A state that requires an ID to vote..



But I wonder if they allow water distribution while in line for the polls...that seems to be a huge issue for the protesting in Ga!


----------



## killerv (Apr 7, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> But I wonder if they allow water distribution while in line for the polls...that seems to be a huge issue for the protesting in Ga!



The new Ga law still allows water to be passed out in line....just by pole workers.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have never found that I was in a desperate need of water the 20-30 minutes that I have had to wait in line to vote.  If I was that parched after all of that activity...I had a bottle in the truck I came there in.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 7, 2021)

The story I heard, and I have not bothered to Google it, it that some people were handing out water and snacks to the people in line which had "provided by Biden/Harris" on the label, or some such. Which is a form of campaigning inside the legal physical distance allowed.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 7, 2021)

Baseball is racist.

They moved the game to a majority white city.

Why do they hate black folks?


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 7, 2021)

killerv said:


> The new Ga law still allows water to be passed out in line....just by pole workers.



Is a pole dancer considered a pole worker? Cause I may need to vote in person next time.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 7, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> I have never found that I was in a desperate need of water the 20-30 minutes that I have had to wait in line to vote.  If I was that parched after all of that activity...I had a bottle in the truck I came there in.



That’s b/c you plan ahead and take care of your own needs. Democrats are so used to having everything handed out to them they go into riot mode if they can’t get their free water!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 7, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The story I heard, and I have not bothered to Google it, it that some people were handing out water and snacks to the people in line which had "provided by Biden/Harris" on the label, or some such. Which is a form of campaigning inside the legal physical distance allowed.



Then by law their votes shouldn’t have been cast and counted


----------



## Tbone_03 (Apr 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Baseball is racist.
> 
> They moved the game to a majority white city.
> 
> Why do they hate black folks?


Excellent comment.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 7, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The story I heard, and I have not bothered to Google it, it that some people were handing out water and snacks to the people in line which had "provided by Biden/Harris" on the label, or some such. Which is a form of campaigning inside the legal physical distance allowed.



something similar happened here in Albany...can't remember if it was the primary or election...but was in an early voting line at or near the courthouse I think.



TurkeyDreamer said:


> That’s b/c you plan ahead and take care of your own needs. Democrats are so used to having everything handed out to them they go into riot mode if they can’t get their free water!!



I never plan ahead...I always have at least a qt in the truck or close to it


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 7, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The story I heard, and I have not bothered to Google it, it that some people were handing out water and snacks to the people in line which had "provided by Biden/Harris" on the label, or some such. Which is a form of campaigning inside the legal physical distance allowed.



Yep this.  And I hope they were prosecuted for it, but that's doubtful.  Even the local town politicians waving and holding signs have always been restricted to some specified hundreds of feet away from the voting center every time I have voted the last 45+ years in GA.  They always stay near the road at the entrance to the park and rec center that is my current voting place.  Not on the park property.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 8, 2021)

I went and read up on Colorado's voting laws last night. They are not more restrictive than Georgia's. Colorado's are more liberal so to speak. But the differences are rather small too me.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> The Masters not going anywhere, nothing to worry about.



Nah, dem ol' boys be sittin round sipping their 100 year old scotch laughing at dem woke foke.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2021)

Heard a report by Brian Killmee that the fans, most of whom are conservatives, are giving the commissioner a hard time and talking about boycotting baseball until he is gone.


----------



## killerv (Apr 14, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, dem ol' boys be sittin round sipping their 100 year old scotch laughing at dem woke foke.



I wonder if they will revoke Manfred's membership, heck...they banned Gary Players son the other day.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> So sad and stupid on MLB's part. Their ratings and attendance will crash now. Hope they go broke,   I guess the only pro sport Ill watch now is motocross .


PBR and B.A.S.S


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Is a pole dancer considered a pole worker? Cause I may need to vote in person next time.


Yes. Yes they are. Vote in person. You won’t regret it


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Apr 14, 2021)

I released my Falcons and Braves tickets, let my 32 seats at Talladega go a while back, and will not be participating in any viewership or attendance of sports for the most part...maybe a Dawgs game...but that's it...a lot of time and money freed up...


----------



## trad bow (Apr 15, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> PBR and B.A.S.S


Pabst Blue Ribbon and bass fishing. You nailed it guth. Oh by the way you still haven’t made a showing in the back of my boat.


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 15, 2021)

OUCH!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382850024711806976


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 17, 2021)

As a republican, the only support MLB gained from me is my support for them to LEAVE GEORGIA for good along with all the other professional sports that have adopted politics in lieu of entertainment. Maybe all the far left crybaby liberals will go with them in the process!!


----------

